# Persistentes Ubuntu auf USB?



## xaven (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

vorweg: Ich bin Vista64-Nutzer und hab keine Vorkenntnisse in Linux (außer ein recht einfach zu verstehendes Tutorial von Philipp Gassmann).

Ich habe vor, mir ein eigenständiges OS auf einem USB-Stick (8GB) zu installieren. Allerdings soll dieses OS auch *persistent *sein, d.h. ich möchte Programme installieren können etc. - der Live-Modus ist daher nicht ausreichend (da er alles verwirft und den Stick wie eine CD behandelt). Der USB-Stick soll quasi als Festplatte dienen und Einstellungen / Installationen speichern. Anstöpseln, booten, fertig.

Hat jemand einen Plan, wie ich soetwas anstelle? 

Danke im voraus.

PS. Ich muss Vista64 nutzen, um diesen Stick zu erstellen. Zur Not kann ich auch einen Freund fragen, der Ubuntu nutzt...


----------



## bleifuß90 (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Linux Live USB Creator ist genau dass  was du suchst. Das Programm läuft unter Windows und man kann den persistent Speicherplatz einstellen.


----------



## xaven (22. Oktober 2010)

Werd ich mal versuchen, danke!

/edit:
Für alle, die sich hier per Suche verlieren: 
Es gibt einen Weg, den persistenten Platz auf dem USB-Stick zu vergrößern. Unter Windows kann man mit FAT/FAT32-Formatierung nur max. 4GB freischaufeln, da die "Partition" wie eine Datei behandelt wird.
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/


----------

